# 30 mpg goat!!



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

So I made a trip from Northern Arizona to Salt Lake. Before I left I filled up and reset my trip meter. Well i got about half way, richfield, and decided to fill up again because I had burned a quarter tank and I figured if I filled up I wouldnt have to fill up again when I got home if I did it then. So I put 4.64 gallons in the goat and the trip meter said i had burned 4.8 gallons and that i was getting 28.6 mpg. Well when you punch in the 140.2 miles I went divided by the fuel i put in you get 30.21 mpg thats pretty amazing considering I went 70 the about the whole way. I cant even tell you how exciting that was ha ha! So the fuel used meter isnt exactly perfect dead nuts on! 

Sorry its really not a very exciting thread but i figured i would tell you guys. Not to mention everyone is always sayin how they get such crappy mileage so i figured i would tell you not every one is :lol:arty:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I can believe that with a tailwind or drafting traffic. Something was helping you out, 28 is about the max you'll get with the weight & cross section we have.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya but like i said the meter said 28 and it turns out its not perfect ha ha but there might have been a tail wind but as for drafting i never do i dont like rock chips always have the four second rule in mind :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you keep the tire PSI at?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i usually keep it pretty high around 35-40psi for that reason better mpg. it is a little loose in the rear but i usually dont drive it too hard only for seconds at a time cause i loose my lisence if i get another ticket.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've gotten 28.6 on a few different occasions. Each time I was going about 70 on cruise control for long distances.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i usually keep it pretty high around 35-40psi


That would for sure help a ton.


----------



## redls1goat (Sep 8, 2010)

I live 5 miles down a straight road from the main part of my town and I get about 28-32 mpg with cruise on at about 60-65 mph.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Perhaps it's time I actually did the calculation instead of being lazy and trusting/believing the DIC.

But boy, on the range remaining scale, that thing is pretty dead on, I got it down to 0 miles remaining and went like another 1.2 miles on the freeway before the tank ran dry. Fortunately I was expecting it and had a gas can with me.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm getting like 21-23 at 70mph with cruise control; but I'm pretty ok with that. I think that when you buy a car like this you know your gonna have to fill it with 93 and you know your gas mileage isn't gonna be great, but the important thing is you know that when you buy the car. I'm glad you guys arent here complaining about the gas mileage. When ppl ask me how I can deal with the gas mileage I tell them "dont buy the car if you cant afford the gas!!!!" No one has ever heard me complain about my gas mileage ever, and thats because I knew I could afford the gas when I bought the car lol lol and man do I LOVE my GTO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I live on the top of a mountain and get 80 MPG on my way to work.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Considering the car it replaced got only 12 in the city, 8 on the highway, I'm pretty pleased with the 24-26 I see pure highway and 21-22 combined.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

10-12 mpg in the Judge. 
Once the 4:10's are replaced with 3:55's maybe I can squeeze 13mpg.

Some buy beer, some by cigs, some give their $$ to amusement parks, etc..... me.. This is my hobby and I buy 93 octane.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Considering the car it replaced got only 12 in the city, 8 on the highway, I'm pretty pleased with the 24-26 I see pure highway and *21-22 combined*.


Stop driving like a girl.:cheers


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm lucky if I get 18! and i'm in Flat Texas, driving 35 miles to work one way in light traffic with CC set at 70. The car thinks I get 14-16 most all the time, but i pencil and paper it all the time just to check.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I idle down the road with flashers on, and get 90 MPG with a tail wind.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm pretty pleased with the 24-26 I see pure highway and 21-22 combined.


Same here. I fluctuate between 22.8-23.2 combined according to my dic. I got sick of paying speeding tickets years ago so i drive normal now.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Stop driving like a girl.:cheers


Not too many stoplights or traffic around here.arty: Though I am known to not speed much and I keep the revs below 2500 for the most part... 'twas $52 to fill the tank on Thursday. :willy:

I also have my tires filled to 51psi up front and 47 in the back. It'll be interesting to see what happens when I throw AMSoil ATF in the trans, it netted me an extra 2mpg combined when I did it to the trans in my Grand Am.


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> That would for sure help a ton.


Actually, scientifically speaking, higher tire pressure will not boost your mileage at all unless you are only traveling around 25mph or slower. Higher tire pressure makes the tire more solid and does not allow it to flex as much (hence the tail feeling loose) and you loose a measurable amount of traction. Running a lower psi will actually improve your mileage at speed by using centrifugal force to flex the tire thereby elongating the center of the tire and changing your final ratio so that you use less fuel to travel at the same speed. Furthermore, either inflating or deflating your tires for the purpose of fuel economy will cause your tires to wear unevenly and fail prematurely thereby negating the money you save in gas because you will be purchasing tires on much shorter intervals. This concludes today's physics lesson.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The DIC on mine is low by 12 percent. I could easily get 30 MPG when it was stock with the cruise on. With the mods I've done including 3.91 gears and pushing well over 400 RWHP I still get 26. You have to calculate your mileage. The display is a conservation calculation.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Backup said:


> Actually, scientifically speaking, higher tire pressure will not boost your mileage at all unless you are only traveling around 25mph or slower. Higher tire pressure makes the tire more solid and does not allow it to flex as much (hence the tail feeling loose) and you loose a measurable amount of traction. Running a lower psi will actually improve your mileage at speed by using centrifugal force to flex the tire thereby elongating the center of the tire and changing your final ratio so that you use less fuel to travel at the same speed. Furthermore, either inflating or deflating your tires for the purpose of fuel economy will cause your tires to wear unevenly and fail prematurely thereby negating the money you save in gas because you will be purchasing tires on much shorter intervals. *This concludes today's physics lesson.*




Incorrect. Do you have any idea how fast you'd have to be going for that centrifugal force to overcome the weight of the car? A lot faster than you can drive anywhere in the US...

Lower tire pressure increases rolling resistance because the tire needs to flex as it rotates and the contact patch changes radial position. You're losing energy through heat in the form of internal material friction from the sidewalls constantly changing shape. Beyond that, sidewall PSI is 51, so I am well within the limits of spec, and my tire wear is even from shoulder to shoulder as the tread depth gauge indicates. I keep the fronts maxed out to compensate for shoulder wear from hard cornering, and it's been working well for 2 seasons now, 8,500 miles later...

Your point of lower PSI being superior has also been disproven by Top Gear when they tried it on the Challenger in the Bonneville Salt Flats, season 11.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Backup said:


> Actually, scientifically speaking, higher tire pressure will not boost your mileage at all unless you are only traveling around 25mph or slower.


Sorry, but I have no doubt that's wrong. Even if you watch the Top Gear runs on the salt flats you'd see that. Today's tires are not going to flex like that - and the drag tires you see do that are super soft compared to normal tires.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Made a round trip from Houston to El Paso, TX (1500 miles, approx.) and got 21 or better with cruise on around 83 with occasional runs into triple digits. Speed limits are 80 west of San Antonio for the most part. I'm happy with that and can live with the 12-13 in the city, not really the car's fault, just love the sound the engine makes between 3000 and 5000 rpm. You don't buy this car for mpg, you buy it for driving pleasure. But it is nice to get 20 mpg out of a car that can go this fast.


----------

